# Tiger Woods returns to sex.



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Tiger Woods Announces Return To Sex | The Onion Sports Network


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

YouTube - I Just Had Sex (feat. Akon)


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Tiger Woods Announces Return To Sex | The Onion Sports Network


Okay, funny! :lol:


----------

